# Flower By Kenzo



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 22, 2005)

This is one of my fav. perfumes!   

Its so DE-LISH!   Its so light, flirty and smelllls so damn good!


----------



## stella. (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree, it's nice.


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2005)

<3 Kenzo


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 2, 2005)

Me too. It seemed to get some fairly bad reviews on MUA but I love it. The 'le parfum' version which I bought with some birthday money last year is even better; close to divinity! If you love Flower (plain) you will probably like Flower le parfum too. A lot of people like it more than the EDP.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 25, 2006)

I love so many kenzo perfumes! Have you tried Flower Oriental? Reminds me of Prada. I love it.


----------



## Landia (Jan 25, 2006)

Another fan of Kenzo flower here !   I love the slightly powdery smell and the body products are great to layer with.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 26, 2006)

Flower Oriental...not tried it. I generally like those sorts of fragrances, so I'll have to investigate further *rubs hands together*.

Kenzo Flower le parfum - oooh yum. It smells slightly foodier than Flower EDP. The other thing I love about this fragrance is that it seems to work really well in any season. I'm going to have to wear mine sometime soon.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Flower Oriental...not tried it. I generally like those sorts of fragrances, so I'll have to investigate further *rubs hands together*.

Kenzo Flower le parfum - oooh yum. It smells slightly foodier than Flower EDP. The other thing I love about this fragrance is that it seems to work really well in any season. I'm going to have to wear mine sometime soon._

 
le parfum? I hadn't heard of it. Interesting. I am a fan of Kenzo but (especially l'eau de kenzo and flower oriental) but the regular flower is a bit too baby powder for me. I'll look for le parfum.


----------



## cutandrun (Jan 28, 2006)

I had Kenzo flower, had to throw it away though cos it had sort of 'turned' on me. I guess it's only cos I kept for about 4 years already, lol. I love the fact that on me it's not overpowering, yet you can still smell it!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i like it.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Flower Oriental...not tried it. I generally like those sorts of fragrances, so I'll have to investigate further *rubs hands together*.

Kenzo Flower le parfum - oooh yum. It smells slightly foodier than Flower EDP. The other thing I love about this fragrance is that it seems to work really well in any season. I'm going to have to wear mine sometime soon._

 
I got Flower Oriental for Valentine's Day (swoons). It is fast becoming my favorite. All the brightness of L'eau de Kenzo and the sexy, woody, night smell of Prada or Fracas. Wonderful.


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

Although Kenzo was very 2003, its one of my classics. =) Just get it in everything.


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

i find it too flower smelly, too strong; love soooo much "Summer" though


----------

